# 30" MES Stainless - Black Friday SALE!



## buckeye024 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.

Here is the ad itself:

http://bfads.net/Bass-Pro-Shops-Black-Friday-Masterbuilt-30-Stainless-Steel-Smokehouse


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a darn good buy if the MES 30 is big enough for the buyer.

Great price!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Nov 4, 2010)

Dang, that's a good price. You could buy two of them for the price of the 40". Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sometimes they surprise me at 8 or 9 o'clock!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Dang, that's a good price. You could buy two of them for the price of the 40". Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 or 9 o'clock??---UPS???

LOL, my UPS deliveries never get here that late, but I'm never in my nightie either !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't even have a nightie!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2010)

Great deal on the 30"!!!
 


Squirrel said:


> Dang, that's a good price. You could buy two of them for the price of the 40". Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Got Mine!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ha!  Ha!

TJ


----------



## texacajun (Nov 5, 2010)

buckeye024 said:


> I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> 
> Here is the ad itself:
> 
> http://bfads.net/Bass-Pro-Shops-Black-Friday-Masterbuilt-30-Stainless-Steel-Smokehouse


Some stores will let you buy on line on black Friday for the same price as their add. Does anyone know if Bass Pro honors there black Friday adds on line.


----------



## bmb81664 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't have a smoker and was thinking of just getting the black 30" MES.  Maybe I can hold off for this one.  I hate dealing with the Black Friday crap though.


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 8, 2010)

This weekend at Sam's Club in Wichita KS they had 5 -6 MES 40" models with the wireless remote, wheels on back and stainless on all 4 sides for $298.98. Unfortunately I'm not in the market. But that seems like a great buy at that price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> This weekend at Sam's Club in Wichita KS they had 5 -6 MES 40" models with the wireless remote, wheels on back and stainless on all 4 sides for $298.98. Unfortunately I'm not in the market. But that seems like a great buy at that price.




Coacher,

You could be right on that, but I don't think so. As I mentioned on the other thread, The New MES 40 Sam's club sells for $298, is black on the outside walls & top, with a model number ending with #211. Cabela's sells the All Stainless MES 40 for $399, with the model number ending in #311.

If your Sam's is selling the All Stainless Steel MES 40 with remote for $298, I would buy them all & make a nice profit.

Bear


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bear, you might be right. Since I wasn't in the market I was "seeing" what I wanted to see.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just couldn't believe the price. They were out of them last spring when I was in the market. Ended up completely changing directions and bought a Yoder smoker.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> This weekend at Sam's Club in Wichita KS they had 5 -6 MES 40" models with the wireless remote, wheels on back and stainless on all 4 sides for $298.98. Unfortunately I'm not in the market. But that seems like a great buy at that price.


Coacher72

Did you see them at the East side or the west side Sam's?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW...Coacher!!

That is a completely different direction!!!

Very Good Choice

Todd


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 9, 2010)

Texacajun, West side. My bad on the stainless on all 4 sides. Just the door is stainless. The other 3 sides are black. I still thought the price was pretty good considering all the upgrades they made over their last year's model.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

Coacher72 said:


> Texacajun, West side. My bad on the stainless on all 4 sides. Just the door is stainless. The other 3 sides are black. I still thought the price was pretty good considering all the upgrades they made over their last year's model.




 Thanks Coacher72

Last week I was at the East side Sam's and they had 5 there also. Here is a picture of them.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 9, 2010)

Gander Mountain is having the black 30" MES for $99.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow---That's an awesome price for anyone that the MES 30 is big enough for !!!


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2010)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> Gander Mountain is having the black 30" MES for $99.


Check the nfeatures and model number real close . i bet that the $99 sale is the analog model.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> Gander Mountain is having the black 30" MES for $99.


When did you see this this add. The local Gander Mountain here dose not have any in stock.
A little more information on this please.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

*ifitsdeadsmokeit*  

  I this the add you saw. If so its a propane 30'' Masterbuilt.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

OK maybe this is the one you where talking about. It is the analog 30'' Masterbuilt smoker.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Nov 9, 2010)

And note that the BPS one is a new model with remote and wheels.


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2010)

buckeye024 said:


> I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> 
> Here is the ad itself:
> 
> ...


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 9, 2010)

I didnt look that close at the ad to see if it was analog or not...it was on the same website as the original poster used....i'll go see if i can find a link....looks like it is the analog...

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Masterbuilt_Smokehouse_3_Rack_Electric_Smoker

http://bfads.net/Gander-Mountain/Name/Page4


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

eman said:


> > If you look at the ad this is not the stainless steel unit . It is the model w/ the stainless door. This is the same unit that sams sells in  the 40"for $298. When i called bps and asked if it was a stainless unit .They replied yes. When i asked ,Then why does the picture show a smoker that just has a stainless door ? The reply was that is a stainless unit.


Eman,

You can't always go by what you hear over the phone. When I called Masterbuilt, a very nice lady said both the MES 40s at Sam's and at Cabela's were the same---ALL Stainless. I asked why the price was $100 difference? She said some places have higher mark-ups, I guess. I asked, since the one from Sam's Model number ends in #211, and Cabela's ends in #311, what is the difference? She said nothing at all, they are both the same.

That's why I wanted to get one at Sam's, until I found out that phone info was entirely wrong!

You know the rest,

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 9, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Eman,
> 
> You can't always go by what you hear over the phone. When I called Masterbuilt, a very nice lady said both the MES 40s at Sam's and at Cabela's were the same---ALL Stainless. I asked why the price was $100 difference? She said some places have higher mark-ups, I guess. I asked, since the one from Sam's Model number ends in #211, and Cabela's ends in #311, what is the difference? She said nothing at all, they are both the same.
> 
> ...


Bear

This is the exact reasoning behind the model number list i made. I could never get a straight answer from anyone at Masterbuilt. I have called and asked them more than once about the model number and what options each had. I also found out that some of the model numbers on the list are only available in Canada. The list is up to date with all the options available on all the models produced so far. I still need to get pictures posted of all the options for references.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bear
> 
> This is the exact reasoning behind the model number list i made. I could never get a straight answer from anyone at Masterbuilt. I have called and asked them more than once about the model number and what options each had. I also found out that some of the model numbers on the list are only available in Canada. The list is up to date with all the options available on all the models produced so far. I still need to get pictures posted of all the options for references.


I know. I have used your list more than once. I for one am glad you collected it.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 10, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I know. I have used your list more than once. I for one am glad you collected it.


Thanks Bear I am always willing to help. As with many more on the Forum.


----------



## pintobean (Nov 11, 2010)

Walmart has a pretty good price on the 30" Black Electric Model. AND Free Shipping!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422


----------



## cruizer (Nov 11, 2010)

Gotta Love good Ole Wal-Mart! Best deal out there!


----------



## smokinsteve (Nov 18, 2010)

buckeye024 said:


> I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> 
> Here is the ad itself:
> 
> http://bfads.net/Bass-Pro-Shops-Black-Friday-Masterbuilt-30-Stainless-Steel-Smokehouse


Amazon.com has it available right now for the same price (with FREE shipping!)


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

SmokinSteve said:


> buckeye024 said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> ...


Look closer at the one on Amazon.com they are models 20070106/20070910. The one Bass pro shop has for there Black Friday sale is the new model with wheels/remote/handle model 20070411


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 19, 2010)

Also there is a significant difference between the 20070106 and the 20070910. The 0910 has an access panel for the heating coil connections and the 0106 does not. I don't know how you might specify which model you want from Amazon.

Another source is Walmart. They are listing MES30 for $179, and I think it is only the 0910 model.   .


----------



## 0331grunt (Nov 23, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> buckeye024 said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> ...


I don't know if they do or not, but I think I will brave the stupid people and get one.  It is my birthday anyway, so they should get out of my way!  LOL...


----------



## rokems (Nov 23, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> buckeye024 said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a peak at the Bass Pro Shops 2010 Black Friday Ad. Black Friday is the huge sale on the day after Thanksgiving. They will be selling the 30" Stainless MES for $179. They normally have it listed for $299.
> ...


I don't believe you can buy it online.  This site: http://www.black-friday.net/bf/bassproshops-black-friday.html has it indicated as being a "Door Buster", so I would presume you need to be there to get that price. 

I was on the fence about whether or not I should drive an hour and a half to get there an hour before they open so I can try to find one quickly and maybe get a good deal and then drive an hour and a half back home.  But instead I'm just going to hope I can find it for less than $250 online somewhere on Black Friday.  Paying an extra $70 to save four hours of time and not having to deal with the crowds will be well worth it, I think.  

Or maybe I'll just get the bigger one from Cabelas.

FYI: You can see BPS's entire Black Friday ad If you click "ad scan" near the upper left corner.


----------



## bikr4jc (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## bbalaska (Nov 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Eman,
> ...


Hi all,

      First time poster long time lurker, with the above mentioned problem with the model number I have found that 2 stores will have different numbers so there con be no price matching then.  Also I have the 30" MES Bass pro sold last year and it has worked great, picked that one up at 10AM and they had 20 of them left.  So I wouldn't rush, the 30" does seem small, I have a brisket in now and it barely fits on the grate, and usually my ribs I have to cut the slabs in half.  Go with the 40" model, it will be worth not having to kill the meat.

Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2010)

bbalaska said:


> Texacajun said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


Brian,

That might be with some other "in store" number, but the model number on the back of the units are from Masterbuilt. They aren't there for price matching. If you go to Texacajun's signature (at the bottom of all of his posts), and click on "MES Model Numbers", you can see what each "model numbered" smoker has to offer.

Bear


----------



## bmb81664 (Nov 26, 2010)

So I got up about 4:30 this morning and headed to the BPS in Council Bluffs, Iowa.  It was a half hour drive from my house.  Go there about 5:40.  Got in line outside.  There were about 300 already there.  The doors opened at 6 and eventually I was in the store.  I head upstairs to where the smokers are at and find my next line.  There are about 75 people in this line wanting a smoker.  I wait and finally get my claim slip.  Then I have to go pay for it.  Stood in line for another 10 minutes waiting to pay.  Then I head out to my car and get in a line of cars picking up their smokers around back.  The good news is I got my MES 30 for 179 plus tax.  I was nervous that I would not get one when I saw all the people in line for one.  They must have had at least 100 of them available.  I doubt there are any left now.

I have never smoked anything before.  I need to go get some wood and some spices to mix up a rub.  I have some country style ribs in the freezer.  Maybe I should get them out.  Probably need to get a meat thermometer as well if the MES one is not accurate.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 26, 2010)

Scheels Sports has the similar to a MES, electric 30" Cajun Injector Friday and Saturday for $159 if your near a Scheels Sports in MT, ND, SD, NE, MN, IA, WI, IL or NV - http://www.scheelssports.com/webapp/...347&categoryId


----------



## rokems (Nov 26, 2010)

Quote:


MossyMO said:


> Scheels Sports has the similar to a MES, electric 30" Cajun Injector Friday and Saturday for $159 if your near a Scheels Sports in MT, ND, SD, NE, MN, IA, WI, IL or NV - http://www.scheelssports.com/webapp/...347&categoryId




No need to be near one.  It says they have free shipping.  Good deal.


----------



## golson (Nov 26, 2010)

man i wish i seen this a week ago...Bought the all black one for that price......But i don't live near a bass pro anyways....


----------



## 69cam (Nov 26, 2010)

Seasoning my 411 model as I write. Only problem I have found is it seems to run about 25 degrees hotter than what the digital control is telling me. Compared to my Poland digital thermometer that I have confermed is dead on.

Anybody else have this "Problem"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2010)

69cam said:


> Seasoning my 411 model as I write. Only problem I have found is it seems to run about 25 degrees hotter than what the digital control is telling me. Compared to my Poland digital thermometer that I have confermed is dead on.
> 
> Anybody else have this "Problem"?


Could be where the sensor is.

Did you try putting your Poland right next to the MES temp sensor. Should look like a little toggle switch, somewhere on the back wall.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine is 15° off, but "DEAD ON" right next to the built in probe.  It should be on the back wall of the cabinet.

Also keep-in-mind, that food placed in the right rear corner will get done faster, because most of the heat goes up the corner and out the exhaust vent.

Todd


----------



## mess1960 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bass Pro will not Match Price Online on this unit.   It is on the 5 Hours sale.  I contacted Bass Pro  about this.  The nearest Bass Pro to me is 2 hours away.


----------



## voyageurs60 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sir - wrong year... this was a 2010 deal... currently 2011


----------



## bmb81664 (Nov 23, 2011)

They are having the same sale in 2011 that they did in 2010.  I got one in 2010 for $179.  The 2011 as has it for the same price again.  This new one looks like it might be all stainless steel.  Anyway I got there at 5:30 and waited in a long line.  I did get one though.  They must have had at least 100 of them.  I would still get there early though.


----------



## nmtemp (Nov 24, 2011)

The Hell with Black Friday I got my MES 40 at ABQ. Sam's for $298


----------



## mikeaugu (Nov 24, 2011)

My plan was Bass Pro tomorrow morning at 5:30am but now I'll be sleeping in and picking up an MES 40 at Sam's tomorrow afternoon or even Saturday :-)


----------



## mary schmidt (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the masterbuilt smoker that Bass Pro Shop is offering on Black Friday? Is it a good unit? Pros and cons. I have been thinking about getting a smoker and since I live alone I don't need a big unit or want to spend much. I'm thinking of electric as I don't want to fuss with wood or propane. I imagine using wood gives the best flavor.

Did I see that license plate amazn south of Charlotte, NC?


----------



## stonedcrab (Nov 15, 2013)

I just picked one up at Tractor Supply for $149.99 On Clearance. Better Hurry!

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masterbuilt-30-in-electric-smoker-with-viewing-window













smoker.jpg



__ stonedcrab
__ Nov 15, 2013


----------



## jangles (Nov 15, 2013)

What's wrong with the analog or what's right with the dig I should ask. I have the analog and it's a smoking little box.


----------



## jted (Nov 15, 2013)

Buckeye, Thats a deal. If you are even thinking about one Go don't even think about it, just get one. I paid 177.00 for my 910 and that was bot a bad price..Jted


----------



## mary schmidt (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. It appears to be the same model that Bass pro shop has for $329 and in Black Friday ad for $179 with stand. The unit has wheels. I think I will do without the stand, the crowds, and the 5 AM st Bass. I found a local TSC that has one left. I will get it tomorrow. I hope I can get it out of car and assembled. I am a 64 yo swf just recovering from shoulder surgery for a torn rotator cuff. It's a bummer. I want the use of my arm back. I don't think I will be putting up any decorations. Happy Holidays


----------



## jted (Nov 16, 2013)

Mary, Just to let you know that there is not much assembly  involved. mine was a breeze. I did have to get my  glasses to install the controller. Just a couple of screws. Yours has wheels so you can expect that. Happy Smoking.Jted


----------



## colby2178 (Nov 16, 2013)

Those are good prices! I bought the masterbuilt xl wide propane smoker at bass pro last year for only $199.


----------



## pureflusher (Nov 16, 2013)

http://blackfriday.com/stores/bass-pro-shops/flyers/black-friday/page-4/products?placement=11111

199+ free stand!! Awesome deal!!


----------



## mary schmidt (Nov 17, 2013)

i picked one up yesterday. It's still in the car. Then I went to Gander Mountain, Lowes


----------



## rich runge (Nov 17, 2013)

Check this out the price is right.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100103/lightbox/post/1089581/id/269088


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

Man wish we had a Tractor supply store here this is a good deal


----------



## jimdepo (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine was suppose to be delivered Friday by 8pm. Guess what? UPS was a no show. That means I have to wait until Monday. Can you imagine if Monday was a holiday. Geez.


----------

